# line capacity for big shark fishing



## Rolexx (Apr 20, 2013)

Questing for the shark fisherman. What kinda line capacity and what test strength would you need to feel comfortable to fish for the big mako and tiger sharks


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Define "big." 

More is often better IMO but you're gonna be limited by your reels - what rod/reels are you using?


----------



## Rolexx (Apr 20, 2013)

Big as in whatever decides to pick the bait up. 5 -10 ft or bigger. Wana be ready for just about anything that grabs the bait. And I'll be using an avet 50w


----------



## strongman (May 19, 2011)

It's going to depend first off on how far you plan on dropping. Usually the BIG boys are going to pick up farther out (500-700 yds). Not always, but more times than not. Plan on them to be able to strip a few hundred yards off by the time you get them turned and you're looking at 800-1000 yds. Plan on putting at least 80-130 lb line on there. Of coarse a lot of that will have to be braid if you're using a 50w. Good luck!


----------



## JWC130 (Jan 2, 2015)

A big mako and a big tiger are two totally different fish. A big tiger will take line, but slowly. Using his weight. A big mako will strip line off much faster. 

I have 1700 yards, 1550, and 1100 yards on my 3 reels. 200lb jerry brown and 130lb mono. Theres no certain reel you need. I would suggest at least 100lb mono only for the simple fact of the high drag in the 50w avet and abrasion.


----------



## Rolexx (Apr 20, 2013)

I haven't purchased the reel yet. But avet 50w is what I'm leaning towards. May even go 80w. 50 would be more boat friendly for me


----------



## Rolexx (Apr 20, 2013)

If I got the avet 50w I would buy a 1500yd spool if 100lb braid then fill the rest up with mono


----------



## JWC130 (Jan 2, 2015)

you will have more than enough line than to land just about anything that swims. The 50TR-x has 116lbs of max drag so you have the drag as well to back you up. Youll never use 116lbs unless you want your back in 2 pieces.

a rule of thumb I use and most guys use is: have enough mono on top for the max drop you plan on doing. We always run baits to were our splice is. We dont let braid soak in the water. Only for the simple fact is that its expensive and mono is a little better for soaking vs braid. Not saying you cant have 200 yards of mono and do a 500 yard drop, just the rule of thumb we go by.


----------



## Rolexx (Apr 20, 2013)

What hooks and leader do you use? How do you set up the leader n weight?


----------



## JWC130 (Jan 2, 2015)

I use either 20/0 catachall tackle, 20/0 lindgren pitman or a 14/0-16/0 owner. The owners are about the same size if not bigger than the 20s.

I use either #19 wire, 920lb cable, 920lb coated cable, 900lb camo cable, 480lb cable( not much anymore tho bc a big tiger will slice 480), and I have some 2000lb cable. I bought the 2000lb by accident, but if you have the perfect bait it wont deter a hungry shark.

I do 10ft of cable to 40ft of 1000lb mono. The mono leader has a sliding swivel with a claw weight attached. The sliding weight is to let the shark pick up the bait and not feel tension. By the time the weight slides to the end of the mono hes already hooked and committed. 

Now, we dont know exactly what happens when the shark picks up the bait, but we know that most will inhale the bait and you dont need that 40ft of committment. Its just a good thing to have plus helps when leadering a shark when it gets to shore.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

5-7ft, 300-400 yrds of 30lb. 

7-9ft, 900yrds of 50lb

10-14ft, 1000 - 1200 yrds 130lb. 

doing long drops off the panhandle? 900-1200 yrds of 100-130lb. 
a 12/0 filled with straight 100lb mono will do just fine for 99% of the sharks you'll ever catch. the 5-7fters don't stand a chance. 

I like 6-7ft of 1/16th coated cable (home depot is your friend and stocks some nice colors) as well as #18 single strand. 500lb mono "shock leader" in the 20ft range.

never let your braid sit on the bottom and don't fish near anyone using it.


----------

